

Google Chrome Extension Gallery Live - abraham
https://chrome.google.com/extensions

======
thechangelog
Does anyone know the backstory of why webkit browsers don't pretty-print XML,
necessitating plugins like this:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gbammbheopgpmaag...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gbammbheopgpmaagmckhpjbfgdfkpadb)
?

~~~
blasdel
I think it's assuming that anything served as text/xml is XHTML.

------
clawrencewenham
So, will there be an adblocker soon?

Edit: There is, but it doesn't work due to a syntax error in the installer:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/fkkedmmdcjakdoef...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/fkkedmmdcjakdoeffbpakigjpjgkkfjj)

Edit #2: Found one that does work:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cfhdojbkjhnklbpk...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb)

~~~
tfh
you can have an adblocker that works for every browser by editing your
/etc/hosts file :)

this guy has a collection of blocked ad sites in this hosts file :

<http://zelut.org/projects/misc/hosts>

btw windows has a hosts file too ;)

~~~
telemachos
I agree that editing the hosts file is by far the best thing for actual
adblocking, but I like to have a manual adblocker in the browser, too. Not
actually for ads, but so that I can "turn off" parts of pages that I don't
want to deal with easily (for example, annoying, gross or animated avatars at
forums).

------
cmars232
Is there an extension (could there be) for privacy protections similar to
SRWare? I like SRWare ok but it'd be nice if these protections could be
dropped into the latest Chrome.

------
ErrantX
Woah, the install process is absolute bliss.

Something for Mozilla to look at.

EDIT: and we have Xmarks! Chrome is now pretty much unbeatable for me now.

------
alecco
No extensions for Mac yet.

